# Need a power tool recommendation



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

My mower has 3 blades....I find myself changing the blades out less than I should because it's such a huge hassle. Not to mention I can never remember which way is up, they should write that on the blade...

Is there a specific drill of some kind I can look for used to do this job quickly? I have a good dewalt 20v as well as a corded one that is very strong, and got a bit that holds sockets, for lack of a better term. Shouldnt that work? I tried when I first got the bits l, thought I had the perfect solution but the drill couldn't turn it. Possible it was just on too tight?


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Budget is not going to accommodate I dont think... they're all 100 minimum. I got a blade clamp for the 2 outside blades and hoping my drill bit I picked up may work if I try it again.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Why not get a breaker bar to break loose?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Get a Dewalt 20V Impact gun and it will zip those bolts right off there in no time. A drill really isn't designed to loosen bolts where an impact gun is.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

^^^^^^^^^

Most lawnmower blades are installed with 75-115 ft lbs of torque. A standard drill that is not an impact drill will not work. I recommend a breaker bar as well or get an impact drill and socket to fit. If budget is an issue, you can always ( rent one )from home depot or lowes..


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Get a Dewalt 20V Impact gun and it will zip those bolts right off there in no time. A drill really isn't designed to loosen bolts where an impact gun is.


What he said.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> Get a Dewalt 20V Impact gun and it will zip those bolts right off there in no time. A drill really isn't designed to loosen bolts where an impact gun is.


Arent those about 200 bucks? I can probably get away with 100 but not much more for this season anyway...

Im looking at a couple estate sales today and will keep an eye on Craigslist


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Aawickham78 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Most lawnmower blades are installed with 75-115 ft lbs of torque. A standard drill that is not an impact drill will not work. I recommend a breaker bar as well or get an impact drill and socket to fit. If budget is an issue, you can always ( rent one )from home depot or lowes..


For long term it just makes sense to purchase. Need to find a deal though I think. If I have my own, I will change them MUCH more often.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I just did mine (2 blade Toro ZTR) and they where a big pain to take off as I think the shop over torqued them. I tried using my 20V impact driver but had to borrow a bigger one. When I reinstalled I did use my Impact so they should come off easier next time. An "Air Impact" will do the trick for sure and easily...I just didn't want to invest in more equipment. BTW - I was totally intimidated at first but removing the blades and even the deck was easy. It was much easier to put deck back on with an extra pair of hands. Just one mans experience...


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

A long handle ratchet and using boards underneath may also work...
https://www.harborfreight.com/38-in-drive-professional-flex-head-long-handle-ratchet-62333.html


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I use a 4x4 and a 3-4ft breaker bar. Wedge the wood anywhere you can and stand on the bar.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

So to be clear can I just look for a torque wrench and breaker bar? I could probably swing that for 50 bucks. I have the blade clamp as well.


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

Milwaukee m18 impact.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

MichiganGreen said:


> So to be clear can I just look for a torque wrench and breaker bar? I could probably swing that for 50 bucks. I have the blade clamp as well.


I would think so...along with wood blocks!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

unclebucks06 said:


> Milwaukee m18 impact.


I ended up using just that to take the blades off. My son just happened to have just bought one. Im going to get an AIR Impact someday...


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Got this....aka breaker bar, right? Do i still need a torque wrench and how would they work in tandem?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

That's a ratchet NOT a breaker bar.

This is what a breaker bar looks like. Breaker Bar

A torque wrench is used to get a specific torque on a nut or bolt but personally I don't think it's needed for something like a mower blade.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

MichiganGreen said:


> So to be clear can I just look for a torque wrench and breaker bar? I could probably swing that for 50 bucks. I have the blade clamp as well.


Northern tool and tractor supply have cheap torque wrenches that are decently priced. Just make sure you back them off after use to prolong its life.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Seems to me that long handle ones will be best for the job as you will get more leverage. At least thats how I see it...


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Seems to me that long handle ones will be best for the job as you will get more leverage. At least thats how I see it...


Yeah I'm returning this and looking on ebay for a long handle torque wrench. Thanks all


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

It's too bad you already have a dewalt drill/driver. Home Depot has a 4 tool DeWalt set (drill/driver, impact driver, flashlight and reciprocal/circular saw with two 2 amp hour batteries) for $279.99 (regular price $429.99)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-20-Volt-MAX-Lithium-Ion-Cordless-Drill-Driver-Combo-Kit-4-Tool-with-2-20-Volt-Batteries-2-0Ah-Charger-and-Tool-Bag-DCK420D2/205089392

If you ever anticipate having a project that requires driving a lot of screws an impact driver will make your life MUCH easier. I personally would not buy breaker bar/ratchet. It might not even work.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Torque wrenches are NOT for loosening fasteners. They are precision instruments to help you tighten fasteners to appropriate clamping loads where those loads are critical. I highly advocate their PROPER use, but breaking loose your mower blades and/or lug nuts does not qualify!

Breaker bars are the right tool for the job when it comes to breaking loose large/stuck fasteners. A piece of a 4x4 jammed between two blades or up against the deck is invaluable for really stubborn removals. Get a bar that's at least 18" long with a 1/2" drive.

If you have cordless tools already, go get an impact wrench/gun that works with your tool/battery platform. Keep the cost down by buying a "bare tool" only. These tools have a square drive for sockets already. If I was only buying one tool, I would get the 1/2" drive.

If none of the above pans out, Harbor Freight sells decent/cheap air powered impact wrenches. Get the Earthquake series, 1/2" drive. Should have no trouble knocking your blades off in record time and even a small pancake compressor will run the gun just fine for short bursts. We're pulling mower blades here, not wheel loader rims.

Do not buy an impact driver (for this task), as they are light-duty tools meant for driving small fasteners like deck screws. No worries if you bought one, keep it, you'll love it for its intended use.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> Torque wrenches are NOT for loosening fasteners. They are precision instruments to help you tighten fasteners to appropriate clamping loads where those loads are critical. I highly advocate their PROPER use, but breaking loose your mower blades and/or lug nuts does not qualify!
> 
> Breaker bars are the right tool for the job when it comes to breaking loose large/stuck fasteners. A piece of a 4x4 jammed between two blades or up against the deck is invaluable for really stubborn removals. Get a bar that's at least 18" long with a 1/2" drive.


+1

Using a torque wrench for removing fasteners when you should be using a breaker bar will destroy the calibration on the torque wrench.

Harbor Freight has some inexpensive breaker bars that get the job done. Pick one for which you already have the proper size socket for your mower. I have one for 3/8" and one for 1/2" that I've used for over a decade for all kinds of stubborn bolts. Two true stories below...

When disassembling our son's above-ground pool recently for scrap, my son found that the old, rusted-on 3/8" bolts (using a 9/16" hex head) couldn't be removed without a breaker bar, and would take about 3 minutes each to remove, even with penetrating oil. On about his 5th bolt (of over 100 to do) the bolt sheared off while removing the nut. He then proceeded to remove all the rest by intentionally trying to *tighten* the fastener with the breaker bar to just shear off the bolt. It took about 5 seconds per bolt. He did over 100 of them using the Harbor Freight breaker bar with a quality 1/2" socket. The el-cheapo Harbor Freight breaker bar is still 100% fine after the abuse.

I use the same breaker bar for removing lug nuts every time I change the wheels on my cars to swap between summer and winter tires. Get one. You'll be glad you did. It will be $10 well spent.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

MichiganGreen said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to me that long handle ones will be best for the job as you will get more leverage. At least thats how I see it...
> ...


Torqe wrenches are designed for installing bolts to a specific torque They are not designed for removing bolts. You will break it if you do. You are looking for "breaker bar".


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Rockinar said:


> MichiganGreen said:
> 
> 
> > ctrav said:
> ...


Thanks, so torque wrench to put on the blade, bar to take it off...?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

MichiganGreen said:


> Rockinar said:
> 
> 
> > MichiganGreen said:
> ...


Yep...


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Impact drivers are not intended for this task but do the job well.

What's wrong with using an impact driver to remove/install bolts? As long as you use common sense and don't overtighten it I see no issue. In fact I watched a @GrassDaddy video last night where he did the same.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

I've always used a standard ratchet to remove and re-tighten my blade and I've never had an issue.


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Get a long piece of piping that will slide over the breaker bar for extra torque. The longer your lever handle, the less effort it will take to turn that bolt. I have a 8" breaker bar (probably not a breaker bar, but it is comprised of the same design type with limited moving parts at the tool head). I slide an old 4' craftsman 2 ton jack handle over the breaker bar and did somebody say something about torque?


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Yup I started using my dewalt after seeing pros doing it on YouTube. Takes no time at all.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

According to the owners manual the blade torque spec is 35 to 65ftlbs. My old residential zero turn was spec'd at 48ftlbs which was pretty easy to remove with a standard 1/2" ratchet. If you're struggling to get them off it sounds like someone put them on with an impact at some point. If you have a buddy with a compressor and an impact to break them loose that would be best. Once you get them loose be sure to reinstall them at the proper torque and you shouldn't have this problem again. If I were you and you feel they could have been over tightened I would replace them. An over torqued bolt could be stretched beyond it's yield point and break.

My new mower is commercial with much larger blade bolts. Torque spec on them is 118ftlbs. They have to be removed with an impact.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

MichiganGreen said:


> I find myself changing the blades out less than I should because it's such a huge hassle. Not to mention I can never remember which way is up, they should write that on the blade...


 Do you own a Sharpie? If so, _*you*_ could write that on the blade!



ForsheeMS said:


> ... If you're struggling to get them off it sounds like someone put them on with an impact at some point.





Mozart said:


> Impact drivers are not intended for this task but do the job well.


Hey, Mozart, did you sharpen that blade for MichiganGreen last time?


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

I use my Ryobi impact driver. It works just fine. I know it's not intended for this type of activity but ardon: it's a $45 tool to replace, I only do the job a handful of times per year, and my mower blade has never fallen off. I don't really have a need for contractor/mechanic grade tools for my tiny, occasional projects.


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

ken-n-nancy said:


> MichiganGreen said:
> 
> 
> > I find myself changing the blades out less than I should because it's such a huge hassle. Not to mention I can never remember which way is up, they should write that on the blade...
> ...


Yes I charged $12 for the sharpening and $18 to take the bolt off. Now every time he needs the blade sharpened he has to pay 150% premium for not owning an impact driver.

Just kidding. That happened to me, once. Now I own an impact driver and a blade sharpener is en route via amazon (I would buy another power tool but my wife strongly believes we have enough of those :lol.

The guy who ripped me off brushed a grey powder on the bolt as a type of lubricant. Is this standard practice? Is it graphite?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Mozart said:


> ken-n-nancy said:
> 
> 
> > MichiganGreen said:
> ...


So if you write the word sharpie on the blade it goes on better  
In all seriousness let me know how that blade sharpener works out...plz I was going to buy an angle grinder I found on sale from Northern Tool...

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200641833_200641833


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Wait wha? Lol. Stepped into meetings,.come out and I'm buying mower blade replacement labor?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Mozart said:


> What's wrong with using an impact driver to remove/install bolts? As long as you use common sense and don't overtighten it I see no issue.


Nothing. As long as the tool does the job easily. However, The impact mechanism is very different in an impact driver vs an impact wrench.

The OP stated that he had a 3-bladed mower, most of those bolts would be well beyond what an impact driver will do comfortably, if at all. Especially if they are not readily removable by hand. Hence the recommendation of an impact wrench over the driver.



samjonester said:


> I use my Ryobi impact driver. It works just fine. I know it's not intended for this type of activity but ardon: it's a $45 tool to replace, I only do the job a handful of times per year, and my mower blade has never fallen off. I don't really have a need for contractor/mechanic grade tools for my tiny, occasional projects.


You do realize that this forum has a sizeable population of folks that use $10k+ mowers to mow their (often under 10k sq ft) lawn right? :lol:


----------

